# Petites Annonces Matériel et Services > Gardiennage > Propositions >  Pension canine familiale pour chiens Parisiens au coeur de la Champagne (51)

## FTP51

*Mise à jour 18 août 2019 :
*

Éducatrice Canin et Comportementaliste diplômée d'Etat vous propose une pension canine familiale de 2 à 4 place, depuis 2009.

Pour chiens Parisiens et de la région Parisienne, transport possible. 

Vie de famille H24, pour loulous castrés/stérilisées sociables humains et congénères. 

Réservations recommandées plusieurs mois à l'avance toute l'année !

Site internet : http://filataplace.wix.com/education-pension
Page instagram : www.instagram.com/fila_la_colo 

Certif de capacité 51-141
Siret 51279734100017

----------


## P'tite souris

Vous avez votre certificat de capacité ? 
Si oui, merci d'indiquer le numéro de siret dans l'annonce  :Smile:

----------


## FTP51

Oui biensur sinon je ne pourrais pas etre educateur canin ;-) je vais donc rajouter ça

----------


## P'tite souris

Merci beaucoup  :Smile:

----------


## ChatouPension

Bonjour,

avez vous encore un peu de place pour cet été ?
cela peut aider certains qui cherchent encore

----------


## FTP51

Oui encore de la place pour la garde à domicile et aussi de la place (à partir du 1er août en garde chez moi en famille)

----------


## borneo

Bonjour,

la garde en famille, c'est en contact avec d'autres chiens ?  :Smile: 

J'ai deux toutous à faire garder occasionnellement : une mamie lhassa adorable et très sociable (retraitée d'élevage, stérilisée) et un teckel (castré) mais qui a vraiment ses têtes. Charmant avec les humains et certains chiens, et infernal avec d'autres, sans qu'on sache pourquoi.

----------


## FTP51

Bonsoir,

Oui en famille c'est avec nous et donc nos 5 chiens. Si je gardais les pensionnaires seuls dans un enclos je ne dirais pas en famille lol (je ne fais pas comme certaines pensions qui font croire que le chien sera en famille et qui en réalité est en cage avec un collier électrique dans le garage... = véridique : le chien d'une de mes clientes en éducation y est passé...)

Bornéo, nous nous connaissons depuis plusieurs années déjà

----------


## borneo

Oui, effectivement  :: 

Faire garder mes chiens est un vrai souci pour moi, j'ai trop de mal à les laisser. Il faudra que je fasse un saut un jour, pour me faire à l'idée.

----------


## Quaraba

Oh là là, cela ne va pas me rassurer . Je cherche une garde mais pas dans votre département et bien cela ne va pas être simple.

----------


## borneo

Je fais remonter pour ne pas perdre le topic  ::

----------


## FTP51

Annonce mise à jour !

----------


## FTP51

Il reste de la place pour fin juillet/début août uniquement !

----------


## FTP51

MISE A JOUR :
...

----------


## FTP51

MISE A JOUR :
...

----------


## borneo

C'est dans le Flagot qu'on se baigne comme ça ?

----------


## FTP51

Oui, pourquoi ? lol

----------


## borneo

Je ne voyais pas ça aussi profond

----------


## FTP51

Ah mais ça dépend des endroits, parfois il n'y a que 25/30cm parfois 1m

----------


## FTP51

*NOUVEAU ! Nous faisons le trajet RP <-> Pension en véhicule aménagé (ou en train selon le lieu) pour vous éviter de faire vous même la route !*

----------


## borneo

> Bonjour,
> 
> la garde en famille, c'est en contact avec d'autres chiens ? 
> 
> J'ai deux toutous à faire garder occasionnellement : une mamie lhassa adorable et très sociable (retraitée d'élevage, stérilisée) et un teckel (castré) mais qui a vraiment ses têtes. Charmant avec les humains et certains chiens, et infernal avec d'autres, sans qu'on sache pourquoi.



Les deux chiens sont toujours là, 13 et 15 ans. Le teckel a perdu la vue, et, du coup, il est devenu extrêmement sociable. Je peux donc maintenant envisager une pension avec d'autres chiens.

Je fais donc remonter   :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> MISE A JOUR :
> 
> Depuis la rentrée de septembre nous faisons également garderie. Que se soit pour 1h, 1/2 journée, ou encore une journée.
> 
> Le tarif est par tranche horaire :
> 
> Si arrivée entre 8h et 13h 
> - avec départ à 13h max = 5
> - avec départ entre 13h et 18h = 10
> ...



Très bonne idée la garderie. Ça permet au maître de se faire à l'idée de confier son chien. C'est toujours d'actualité ?

----------


## FTP51

Bonjour,

Il n'y a plus rien d'actualité. 

La garderie je n'ai proposé que 6 mois. C'était clairement handicapant. Étant tout le temps au complet avec la pension je n'ai pas de place pour faire garderie du coup je n'ai jamais pu prendre en charge les demandes (je croyais pouvoir mais non). Et les 3 que j'ai pris m'on bloqués des places pour des chiens qui auraient du venir plusieurs jours. 

Je vais mettre à jour l'annonce de base car :
- on ne fait pas garderie
- on ne fait plus de garde à domicile (plus le temps) 
- on ne garde plus que les chiens de Paris ou Region Parisienne (partenariat avec d'autres pros) 
- les tarifs on énormément changés et sont maintenant au tarif de ce que valent réellement nos prestations.



Merci d'avoir remonté cette publication, je l'avais oublié.

----------


## borneo

Merci.

----------

